# Cladding



## Engineer22 (Feb 24, 2018)

This came up in my study of seismic design and I can't seem to find a definitive answer, hoping someone can shed light: What type of cladding is utilized for a building in earthquake area? Given the choices of *aluminum, metal, wood, and glass.*

I am honestly torn- I know wood is excellent absorbing energy, and metals in general are ductile and should also perform well.


----------



## User1 (Feb 28, 2018)

That is a weird question. I live in a seismic region and we utilize all of those as "cladding" on buildings. I would say aluminum or wood possibly, since they would contribute less to the seismic mass/ weigh less/ reduce base shear?


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 2, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> That is a weird question. I live in a seismic region and we utilize all of those as "cladding" on buildings. I would say aluminum or wood possibly, since they would contribute less to the seismic mass/ weigh less/ reduce base shear?


Yes, this was exactly my thought! I think wood is the most lightweight though.. aluminum and metal are also ductile and could handle the seismic movement, so I am rather torn.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2018)

If accommodations are made for seismic movements in the connections of the cladding to the structural frame then you could use any of those materials


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 14, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> If accommodations are made for seismic movements in the connections of the cladding to the structural frame then you could use any of those materials


Can you elaborate some of the accommodations? Say metal or aluminum cladding to structural frame.....


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2018)

It's all in the details of the specific connections.  Instead of rigid connections, bushings/slides/etc. can be incorporated to allow movement between the two elements


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 15, 2018)

The question didn't specify- unfortunately, it only listed the materials. I am confused because wood is lightweight and metal is ductile, so theoretically either could work? I understand that it  is a poorly written question and am just looking for a best guess. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------

